# Who lets their bettas swim through their hands?



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know this has probably already been posted but until today (lol) I was afraid to put my hands in my tanks from fear of being nipped (had never been nipped before!!)

I posted a thread asking how to get over my fear because I needed to get used to my sorority girls swimming around my hands so I could rearrange plants and decor. I finally got the nerve to just put my hand in there and let them go at it... And their little nips tickled! For about 15 minutes they were swimming around my hand, rubbing against it, swimming through a hoop I made with my fingers and one even swam into my palm!  needless to say, my fear is gone.

Who else let's their bettas swim through their fingers, nip them and swim in their palm (or any other variation)?



And a side note: I washed my hands with soap and rinsed for like 5 minutes and then dried them and rinsed another 5 minutes before doing this to dry out my hands of oils and anything else that could've been on them. Should I severely limit the amount of time I leave my hands in the tank? I don't want anything on my hands to harm them but I do want to keep myself used to it for purposes of rearranging, or ever scooping a fish out of the tank if there's ever a big emergency.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I plead the fifth. I think you'll be fine  It cant really be avoided a lot of the time. Some people will tell you to wear gloves, but unless you find a glove that goes all the way up to your armpit gloves are a waste of time. I like to get the fish to trust me in the water with them haha.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

So cute!

I don't like washing my hands with soap, since my frogs (and betta) are sensitive to it, instead i Just thoroughly rinse with _scalding_ hot water.

Whenever I put my hand near or in the tank my betta goes crazy and just swims to it, trying to touch me. When I submerse my hand, he rests in my palm and just sits there. I never try to touch him and when he is resting in my palm, I am sure to try to leave a layer of water between my hand and him, since I do *not* want to get rid of his protective slime coat.
But it is super adorable and I love him. Out of all the rescues I have, he's the only one I'm keeping because of his sweet personality and beautifulness 

Is it just your girls, or do your males do it too?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Well one of my males is blind and will bite any strange moving object in his tank  if I move around the water he follows and tries to bite me. If I don't move he doesn't even know I'm there 

My other male swims circles around my hand but doesn't really get too close, lol. He even keeps his distance with my finger by the side of the tank. He'll follow it but back up as I move it closer to the side of the tank.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm guilty as heck of this. Not only do I let especially my sorority swim through my fingers but my preferred method of moving fish is to scoop them out with my hands, not net or cup them. It's just faster for me.

People, don't follow my example though. I really can't recommend it because as Mar said, it can damage their protective slime coat. If you do touch your fish on a prolonged basis (such as scooping them up in your hand to carry them somewhere), try to add API Stress Coat to the tank afterward to help them replace any slime coat that may have gotten damaged in the handling.

This all said, I haven't had any problems with fish getting sick from missing slime coat.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I am guilty of moving my bettas with my hands as well. Whoops. I find that it stresses them out less then a net. People say that moving them with your hands destroys their slime coat but I have never had problems and my hand is smoother then a net. Sometimes I will rub a drop of aqua plus (kinda like stress coat) on my hands before I touch them. I don't just use my hands, I also use a net or a ladle!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, my other males are friendly towards me, but when I stick my hand in, they speed away 

I used to use a ladle, think those were pretty gentle for the betta.
Now I just use a cup and my betta swims right in.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I like the ladle and my fishies do to. It's just hard to get them into it.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay, I just grew up with fish and the guy that sold them never used nets. He said they hurt the fins (bettas and other fish, like some cichlids he had). So, I put my hand in, after making sure they are very clean (no soap residue) and, cup my hands--they swim in. I leave my hand slightly closed until they settle in, then I move them to where they want to be. I also handfeed my bettas. Maybe I'm nuts--okay, so I am but, I just learned that nets can cause so much damage--and I didn't want to pay the money for the thai ones.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There's always a risk for injury when using a net, especially when netting fish that have spines like certain kinds of catfish and loaches.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I dislike using nets. I just hate the feeling of a betta thrashing inside of them. 
Ladles, cups and clean hands are best


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I forgot to add that, I use Prime whenever moving them or adding water to a tank. It puts the natural slime back. I try not to ever go past 3 seconds, unless they are still in water and only rubbing against my hands. I don't want anyone thinking that I take them around the house with me.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

LOL that's a funny image. Just carrying them around, watching TV with them, y'know showing them the backyard and scenery. 
Ahaha. Made my day


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been nipped a bit by Nano when I was not expecting it. I could feel his teeth. It's startling if you're not expecting it. I also nudge them in to cups and such with my finger.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Addie will sometimes swim to my hand, but most of the time she avoids my hands when they are in the water because she really does not like it at all when I'm moving things around in the tank. But she likes my fingers outside the tank. She will follow them.

Henry is scared of my hands in the water, so he won't get close to my hands. I'm pretty sure he dislikes me a little because I always wreck his bubble nest when changing the water.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't put my hands into the tank often but during siphonings or partial water changes Kaida and I have developed a game where he tries to nose boop the glass tube of the baster.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Taeanna said:


> I don't put my hands into the tank often but during siphonings or partial water changes Kaida and I have developed a game where he tries to nose boop the glass tube of the baster.


Lol, my girls do that!

Thanks for all the replies, everyone


----------



## Cali love (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi y'all! I'm a new betta mommy and have never had a fish before. My fiancé bought him and I got stuck with him. Lol. I am really enjoying watching him swim and I like to watch him play with his food. I moved him to my house about 4 days ago and he still seems to be a lil stressed over the car ride. Is there anything I can do to help him out?? I want him to be happy and playful but I'm afraid I will stress him out of input my hand in his tank like some of you do. Any suggestions??


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Usually they just need time to get used to new surroundings and settle down when they've just been on a car ride. I'd make sure he has plenty of decor to hide in. I'd also keep his tank dimly lit for awhile until he perks up.

If you've got a proper set up: a large enough tank (my general rule is at least 2 gallons, some say 5), enough decor (soft silk plants and caves with no sharp edges) and clean water with adequate water changes, then he just needs time.

Generally they get used to your hand because it is what feeds them. Get him to associate your hand with food. They are curious and will likely check out anything new you add to their tank, including your hand. If he's skittish, just put your fingers in the tank and keep them very still and let him come to you.

Obviously if you've read some posts here, some will never get too close to your hand. Like my VT: he'll circle my hand but will keep a bit of distance from it. He'll get closer if I keep my hand very still.

They also will communicate with you even if your hands are outside the tank. They are very social


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a group of juveniles and their father who are around 3-4 inches (they are bettas but wild species) and they have fights over who gets to sit in my hand during water changes. I make a little circle shape with my thumb and index finger and they go through that and then sit in my cupped hand. 

However, their bite can be quite hard because they have massive mouths and are bigger than the average splendens now. I have to watch out as they attach themselves to my elbow and arm during water changes and it can scare the dickens out of me.


----------



## Cali love (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks AyalaCookieJar!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

You're welcome. I hope he warms up soon! 

They are very intelligent, friendly fish and are trainable. You can teach them to swim in your palm, through hoops... Mine love to chase laser pointers  if you work with him and get him to trust your hand, I'm sure you could get him to do quite a few different things (but like others have said, we should probably keep from touching them TOO much). You can even get them to follow your finger and flare at the sight of certain objects such as pens.

I've seen videos of some bettas who will jump and grab pellets off of the tips of your fingers. They can definitely be more social and fun than people think.


----------



## Cali love (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't wait to get started with him! Lol. Mar told me to teach him to associate my hand with food. I'm still workin on that.. Not really sure how to do tht with a fish. I've always had a dog.. They're a little easier to read. I can tell that he is very smart. And based on his personality before the move, he seems pretty sweet too. I just have to learn to be patient and give him time I guess. I never thought i could ever love a fish! Lol.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Well ... I stick my finger in to Elliott, he likes nipping my fingertip or I just let the tip of my finger sit in there and he looks at it and swims up to it then swims under it almost as if he wants me to stroke his back. He .. Also likes when I chase him around with my finger. 

We have an odd relationship.


----------



## PopzTheBetta (Dec 8, 2012)

it'll be fine my betta popz sometimes nuzzles into my hand , its pretty cute


----------



## Cali love (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm super excited cuz I got him a new tank today! I have everything in it and now have to wait (24 hrs) before I can put him in it. I think he will feel more comfortable in his new home, once he gets adjusted. It has a heater and everything!! Lots of plants for him to swim thru and a skull hideout/hangout spot for him to peek his head thru. I think I'm more excited than he is!! Lol. I will introduce him to it tomorrow.. And will post pics. Can anyone see the pics I've already posted? I'm using my phone so I don't know how iPhone friendly this site is.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Can't see the pics, but I can't wait till u post pics of your awesome new tank!! Has he earned up to you yet?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Flapmon said:


> We have an odd relationship.


Had to laugh at this! Lol.

It's definitely nice to think of them as more than just something you LOOK at. I wish more people saw them as more than just a "decoration". Definitely full of personality!


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Had to laugh at this! Lol.
> 
> It's definitely nice to think of them as more than just something you LOOK at. I wish more people saw them as more than just a "decoration". Definitely full of personality!


I make it seem as if I have some sort of relationship with all my beloveds. They're my sons and daughters and their older brother is a 2 year old dog who I call puppy, who I call son ... <<

You're right about their personalities though! They each have different traits and just recently my EE has made a bubble nest AFTER ... Becoming interested in bubbles. Weirdo. God help me when I put him in the 2ft fish tank. 

"BUBBLES MUM!"
"ELLIOTT WOT R U DON'"
"BOOOBEELZ!!"
*poppoppoppopopppop*


----------



## Cali love (Apr 28, 2013)

Arizona is so happy in his new tank!! I don't know why my pics won't post but everytime I walk in the room he swims to the frog of his tank, back and forth, as if he's waving at me 

We are both happy now! And my parents have taken to their "grandfish" too.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha, my fish always likes to investigate my finger when I put it in his tank and he'll swim around it.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to know Arizona is doing well!!


----------



## Cali love (Apr 28, 2013)

He also enjoy swimming under the water filter! He doesn't linger long but I catch him under it pretty often. He follows my finger again and I think he feels really safe and secure


----------

